# MOTHERBOARD for nvidia GTS450 N i3 4160 (GAMING)



## SUMEDH desai (Dec 27, 2014)

*suggest MOTHERBOARD for nvidia GTS450 & i3 4160 (GAMING)*

HEY
i have Nvidia gts 450 for 3 yrs but with G41M n CORE 2 DUO 1.8ghz (n i call myself a gamer.  ..played only CODmwMP)
Had a lot of issues with the g card but all fixed now ....n desperate for gaming >>

Operating System: win7
processor           : CORE I3 4160,,3.60 GHz,,LGA1150 ( will purchase @rs 7300)
G CARD             : ASUS NVIDIA GTS450 1GB DDR5
RAM                  : 4GB ddr2 (i guess ll have 2 purchase ddr3)
hd                    :1tb WD

MOTHERBOARD OPTIONS:

gigabyte/asus
B85 M D3H (or other b85 variants)
H87 M D3H (or other b85 variants)
H81 also an option ,but i can STRETCH till B85 /H87(@ BUDGET)

or any OTHER if u know.

ty


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2014)

What's your budget?


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Dec 28, 2014)

i have 2 purchase i34160 > rs 7300
OPTIONS FOR MOBO
H87 - Rs 5700
B85 - Rs 5850
H81 - Rs 4000 or less......i chkd the prices
I AM ok with any of these boards .....so the which offers best perf ...i ll go with that!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2014)

SUMEDH desai said:


> i have 2 purchase i34160 > rs 7300
> OPTIONS FOR MOBO
> *H87* - Rs 5700
> *B85* - Rs 5850
> ...



These are not motherboards, these are chipsets. The same chipset is available on numerous boards with varying prices. Get Gigabyte B85M DH3.


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Jan 4, 2015)

OK seriously last time m askin

most prob i ll stretch to H97 mD3H    BUT IF

i go for  GIGABYTE GA-H81M-Gaming 3 OR GA-H81M-D3H instead oF H97 ...... would it make a difference in gaming considering

GIGABYTE Releases GA-H81M-Gaming 3 Motherboard - Tech4Gamers

1) No need for over clocking ,no extra ports,M2 etc
2) just need 4th gen processor n NVIDIA gts 450 support (i will upgrade soon ) ,8gb ddr3 ram

FOR ONLY 1 YEAR OF GAMING

all the stuff in pt2(above) is covered by H81 M 

SO ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 4, 2015)

SUMEDH desai said:


> OK seriously last time m askin
> 
> most prob i ll stretch to H97 mD3H    BUT IF
> 
> ...



The H81 board will be more than enough for your needs.


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Jan 4, 2015)

ok thnX brO !!


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 4, 2015)

wait wait wait

you havent purchased the i3 right? If yes then dont. Get fx6300+ga 78lmt usb3. It'll be better for gaming.


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Jan 6, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> wait wait wait
> 
> you havent purchased the i3 right? If yes then dont. Get fx6300+ga 78lmt usb3. It'll be better for gaming.



whyyyy 

coz amd ka after sales ,service centre etc i guess not tht good (i ve heard mostly)

even @ asus service centre @ saki naka they told me... amd creates more problems .

n never tried amd !!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

Why go for FX 6300 ?  because you get 6 physical cores as opposed to i3's 2..
Every single game that has released recently, has full multi core support, the difference in performance will be noticeable at one point of time..
And regarding the after sales service, its a hoax what the local people will tell u.. there is no such thing as AMD is bad or Intel is better, it all comes down to benchmarks and performance.. 
quality of after sales service is dependent on the location as well as availability of the product, how exactly do you know that Intel's service is better in any way ? you dont, so it's better to go for a product that is more value for money..
Now as for the matter at hand, the AMD processor I suggested has one big downside.. its OLD very OLD.. and it's cpu slot (AM3+) has no future processor releases.. But despite the shortcomings, a 6 core physical core processor that is overclockable reks a 2 core processor in multithreaded tasks/games..
Also, it has no iGPU, meaning if ur GPU goes kaput , your PC becomes a brick
The processor is certainly VFM and gives better performance in all multithreaded applications compared to an i3.. However, i3 4150 is also a safe choice, i and    [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] both own an i3 and I can certainly say, its a very capable processor..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 6, 2015)

SUMEDH desai said:


> whyyyy
> 
> coz amd ka after sales ,service centre etc i guess not tht good (i ve heard mostly)
> 
> ...



Nothing like that. Local shopkeepers know nothing. FX 6300 is good CPU. Get it if you are also getting a graphic card. As for the PC becoming a brick on the event of GPU going kaput, you can get old graphic cards for as low as 500 bucks on OLX as a temporary card. Finally, yeah i3 is a hell of a processor. I can run all DX10 games on 2nd gen i3 so 4th gen is obviously gonna be more powerful. But still, FX 6300 makes a good choice for gaming.


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Jan 7, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Why go for FX 6300 ?  because you get 6 physical cores as opposed to i3's 2..
> Every single game that has released recently, has full multi core support, the difference in performance will be noticeable at one point of time..
> And regarding the after sales service, its a hoax what the local people will tell u.. there is no such thing as AMD is bad or Intel is better, it all comes down to benchmarks and performance..
> quality of after sales service is dependent on the location as well as availability of the product, how exactly do you know that Intel's service is better in any way ? you dont, so it's better to go for a product that is more value for money..
> ...



my expression is the same as ur profile pic   

thnx 1st .... i think i ll go for i3 4160 and GIGABYTE H97 M D3H ....

I3 will i guess help with their hyper threading ... will play mostly games till 2014 till i upg my gts 450 !!

now any RAM suggestion with this will be good 

ty!!

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> Nothing like that. Local shopkeepers know nothing. FX 6300 is good CPU. Get it if you are also getting a graphic card. As for the PC becoming a brick on the event of GPU going kaput, you can get old graphic cards for as low as 500 bucks on OLX as a temporary card. Finally, yeah i3 is a hell of a processor. I can run all DX10 games on 2nd gen i3 so 4th gen is obviously gonna be more powerful. But still, FX 6300 makes a good choice for gaming.




thnx agn

but ill stick with i3 4160 m8 

any ram suggestions ??

ty


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2015)

Go with Kingston HyperX or Corsair Vengeance or Gskill Ripjaws, depeding upon your budget
Here's an ebay seller that is selling HyperX at cheap.. 
Other  cheaper alternatives : Corsair Valueselect ...
Avoid : Transcend/Kingston valueRam/Adata Ram.. there are plenty of fakes and duplicates for these products...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Go with Kingston HyperX or Corsair Vengeance or Gskill Ripjaws, depeding upon your budget
> Here's an ebay seller that is selling HyperX at cheap..
> Other  cheaper alternatives : Corsair Valueselect ...
> Avoid : Transcend/Kingston valueRam/Adata Ram.. there are plenty of fakes and duplicates for these products...



a quote on same page


> The product is imported product under manufacturer warranty, Manufacture Company solve your issue *but u have to pay charges also because it’s imported product.* They can identify the product by Serial number! No by bill or other things Required.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2015)

Damn.. thanks for clearing it out m8


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Damn.. thanks for clearing it out m8



i doubt the legitimity of that product, and you are welcome


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Jan 10, 2015)

Aight ty guys..... I purchased a

GIGABYTE H97 M D3H
INTEL i3 4150
G SKILL ddr3 4gb ram
with my gts 450 .................works just fine

now installed nfs hp 2010 n mw 2012 @ max settings
i know old but still good games on my list i havent played much for last 3yrs

works just fine


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 10, 2015)

cool! How much did i3 cost?


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Jan 14, 2015)

I purchased a

GIGABYTE H97 M D3H > Rs 6600 (directly from the GIGABYTE dealer wfo suppiles every1 @lamington mumbai) 
INTEL i3 4150 > 7300 (anupam @goregaon mumbai)
G SKILL ddr3 4gb ram > 2800 (PRIME ABGB > gskill importers)
with my gts 450 ............. 7100 (3yrs ago)

for now playing NFS MW AND my fav MAX PAYNE 3 (@ MAX SETTINGS)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2015)

locked other similar thread by op.


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Jan 22, 2015)

harshil sharma ......pics of what ........motherboard???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 22, 2015)

SUMEDH desai said:


> harshil sharma ......pics of what ........motherboard???



The whole assembled PC.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2015)

SUMEDH desai said:


> I purchased a
> 
> GIGABYTE H97 M D3H > Rs 6600 (directly from the GIGABYTE dealer wfo suppiles every1 @lamington mumbai)
> INTEL i3 4150 > 7300 (anupam @goregaon mumbai)
> ...



which model of G-Skill ?


----------



## SUMEDH desai (Feb 1, 2015)

Its f3 12800cl9-4gb xl

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> The whole assembled PC.



OK I WILL BUT PLS CHK THIS THIS DIGIT POST URGENT

 *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/189752-gts-450-haunting-me-again.html#post2198808


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2015)

thanks for the info. Going to check out your other thread.


----------

